# Restaurant Dublin City Centre



## CMK (7 Mar 2013)

Trying to get a booking for a table for Saturday night.   We only received tickets today for rugby match on Saturday so we know are late looking for a table after match.

We looking for a restaurant in town.

have tried so many places and all booked up.

Tried ...Boulevard cafe, Ely, Whitefriars Grill, Green hen, Chez Max .....list is endless and to not avail.....any other suggestions for "middle of the road" restaurant for Saturday night.  

C


----------



## theresa1 (7 Mar 2013)

Trocadero.


----------



## huskerdu (7 Mar 2013)

Cedar Tree - [broken link removed]
Farm - Dawson St
Pyg - Powerscourt


----------



## glynner (7 Mar 2013)

Chamelion


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Mar 2013)

Darwins? http://www.darwins.ie/

Colleague was in brioche last night and thought it was great.


----------



## Palerider (7 Mar 2013)

Salamanca 1 Trinity Street, Tapas with so much more, you'll get a steak if you really want one...Tapas is really good ;-)


----------

